# I'm a weak man



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

while looking on CL yesterday I saw it! I tried to resist but I called and just got home from picking it up, only cost $125 but needs a little work


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

we are here for you Doc !! keep us posted on the progress and you will get tons of support from the forum ! :grin:


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

The first step is admitting you have a problem .


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

$125...great price. I bet this project will go real smooth for you.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Looks XL-ent. There are parts on the machine which are worth well over $125 in total. So you can't lose. Nice find.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

You may be a weak man, but you have a good nose for a deal! Nice find, I hope you get it in tip-top shape without much hassle. 

And that's a cool use for a cargo carrier. I just got a utility trailer in the fall, but driving around with a trailer is much more clumsy/intimidating to me (at least so far), as compared with something mounted right to the back of the car.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

stole it! Nice find!


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Jatoxico said:


> The first step is admitting you have a problem .


The second step is ignoring the "problem". :smile_big:


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Sweet. Nothing wrong with that deal.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

classiccat said:


> stole it! Nice find!


no I didn't the po loaded it on the carrier himself


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

hopefully you have an understanding spouse.

i tell mine at least my snowblower hobby keeps me out of the bars , out of trouble, and out of her hair.

and snowblowers don't have bodacious ta ta's.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice score, William. I see you're building the herd back up!:grin:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

orangputeh said:


> hopefully you have an understanding spouse.
> 
> i tell mine at least my snowblower hobby keeps me out of the bars , out of trouble, and out of her hair.
> 
> and snowblowers don't have bodacious ta ta's.


no wife, I live alone


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

detdrbuzzard said:


> no wife, I live alone


i may be living alone soon if i buy anymore snowblowers. with no snow this winter the wife wants me to get my head examined.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> hopefully you have an understanding spouse.
> 
> i tell mine at least my snowblower hobby keeps me out of the bars , out of trouble, and out of her hair.
> 
> and snowblowers don't have bodacious ta ta's.


Maybe not but most do have those inflated tires so round and firm, They do end up sagging and flat when they get old however.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice find William. I guess if your goal is to have one of every Toro snow blower made, your doing pretty darn good.
:grin:


----------



## jrcjr (Sep 23, 2017)

Ya can't be that weak if you got the snowblower from the ground into the cargo carrier. LOL ; )


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> no wife, I live alone


* I thought you were going to bite the bullet on that front?????? *


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * I thought you were going to bite the bullet on that front?????? *


no time soon, anyway how do you like my newest toro


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> no time soon, anyway how do you like my newest toro


*Yeah it's nice from what I can see in the Pics. MAZEL TOV on that 1.:wavetowel2:*


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

model and serial number


----------



## KOBO (Jul 15, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> And that's a cool use for a cargo carrier. I just got a utility trailer in the fall, but driving around with a trailer is much more clumsy/intimidating to me (at least so far), as compared with something mounted right to the back of the car.



FWIW, Harbor freight's wheelchair/scooter carrier works excellent for moving yard equipment around. I think the price is even lower now than when I wrote this..

https://kobolila.wordpress.com/2014/11/26/thoughts-on-the-harbor-freight-wheelchair-scooter-hauler/

K


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice write-up on your cargo carrier kobo. mine came from Walmart and the bar that goes into the receiver was too short so it was replaced by a friend of mine and he used a thicker grade tube. mine is heavy though, it's made of steel and the ramp is not reversable


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks good William


----------



## northframingham (Jan 6, 2018)

KOBO said:


> FWIW, Harbor freight's wheelchair/scooter carrier works excellent for moving yard equipment around. I think the price is even lower now than when I wrote this..
> 
> https://kobolila.wordpress.com/2014/11/26/thoughts-on-the-harbor-freight-wheelchair-scooter-hauler/
> 
> K


I really like that alot! Gotta admit I'd be worried with my snowblower that is 365lbs

I know its rated for 500lbs. But thats alot of weight over the 4 bolts to the vehicles frame.


----------



## KOBO (Jul 15, 2017)

northframingham said:


> I really like that alot! Gotta admit I'd be worried with my snowblower that is 365lbs
> 
> I know its rated for 500lbs. But thats alot of weight over the 4 bolts to the vehicles frame.


I guess that you would have to feel comfortable in how well your receiver is mounted. 

FWIW, I have also carried my mid 80's Ariens ST824, a heavy beast, with no problems.

K


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

northframingham said:


> I really like that alot! Gotta admit I'd be worried with my snowblower that is 365lbs
> 
> I know its rated for 500lbs. But thats alot of weight over the 4 bolts to the vehicles frame.


I worry about the weight also so when I have any of the two stage snowblowers on the carrier I limit my speed to 45mph and I don't take the expressway in the hope that there will be less stress on the carrier


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Your weakness is spreading over the NET................... Paid $100


----------

